# Dog climbing tree, obsessive behavior



## cplusjluvsgsd (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, our new rescue has been here 3 weeks and in the last week has become obsessed with our avocado tree. She is so pre-occupied she 'forgets' to potty. She is climbing the tree and the banister next to the tree. We have tried everything we can think of to keep her out of the tree, but she is relentless. 

We need help and suggestions to prevent her from getting injured. She is getting more intelligent on how to get higher every time she tries. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Letting the dog out isnt cutting it, you have to walk the dog. The dog is probably all pent up full of energy and needs more interaction. Use a crate when the dog is just hanging out.


----------



## cplusjluvsgsd (Dec 12, 2013)

volcano said:


> Letting the dog out isnt cutting it, you have to walk the dog. The dog is probably all pent up full of energy and needs more interaction. Use a crate when the dog is just hanging out.


We do walk her and she gets plenty ok interaction. 
Thanks



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep her on a leash in the yard.

Don't allow her to practice this behavior.

Work with her on doing something else in the yard, like flirt pole, tug, 2 ball, obedience. All on leash or long line.


eta: I would climb the tree and check out why she may be so interested, without her in the yard watching.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Some dogs just love to climb trees. If you have to stop it for safety or cause the dog gets out of the yard, then you need to manage to prevent by using a leash and/or always going out into the yard when your dog does.


----------

